# Musky on the fly trailer...



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

I've been up in northern Wisconsin a couple times the past month or two shooting a musky on the fly show. I knew very little about the pursuit of these fish before I embarked on this little project. The folks that have given me access to them are true musky junkies...it's all they do. They basically live in a trailer and guide a bit for income to feed their habit. This past weekend I really experienced the highest of highs and the lowest of lows while trying to capture the pursuit of these magnificent fish. I was also fortunate to be apart of one of the most exciting fishing experiences of my life...none of us on that river yesterday will ever forget it.

I was inspired this morning while perusing some of the footage and even though 
I'm not done shooting I decided to put together a trailer...so far. I tried to embed the video but I couldn't get it to work...probably pilot error, so a link will have to do.


http://www.thirdyearflyfisher.com/stillsmusky


Anyway, I hope to complete shooting mid October and hopefully get it on the air and/or in DVD form by around the first of the year.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Cool. Bill Sherer is from N WI, he has made some really neat videos about fly fishing for muskies, but I don't know if he ever sells them, but I have some he has sent me if you want to look.... He is one of the most knowledgeable guys about muskie on the fly I know. A buddy of mine and I thought about making vids, but I just want to fish. Can't wait to see your video.


----------



## Wellston (Dec 28, 2000)

Great stuff Rob! Thanks for posting.
Jim


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

Very sweet!


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks.

The video hosting site may be having some issues so the video may not load right now. Hopefully it will be back up soon.


----------



## hooknhorn (Oct 15, 2007)

Really like your videos, just watched Aug,Sept & Oct....again

I wanna go right now


----------



## brookid (Aug 25, 2004)

Here is some work in progress. I suppose this could be called the "official"
trailer...I'm really happy with it though.

It's sitting in the player.

http://www.thirdyearflyfisher.com/video.html


----------



## fsutroutbum (Apr 20, 2008)

Great stuff. I tried northern pike on a fly up at Eagle Lake in Ontario this year. More fun than a person can legally have with their clothes on.


----------



## 1styearff (Mar 3, 2010)

Awesome work, as usual, RT. I watch the Sept. brookie vid when I need a pick-me-up during the long winter months - usually a couple of times a month  Can't wait for the DVD, (and Night of the Hex).

Tight Lines,

Charley


----------

